# Nautic Star vs. Blue Wave



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Has anyone ran/owned both and care to give me their opinion? I'm looking at either the 24 Pure Bay Blue Wave or 2400 Tournament Nautic Star. They had a Blue Wave cut open hull at the boat show which made is easy to see the positive aspects and good sales people working the floor. 

Nautic Star had no such display and I had trouble getting a sales person that knew the boat well enough to really "Sale" me on one. 

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That's the difference with a more "production" oriented boat like Nautic Star.. Blue Wave is still a production boat, but is run by the Parks family. As you are now well aware they are actual "people" that will talk to you. They care about quality and remember customers buy their boats. Clearly they stand by their product and are proud of what they do! 

Steven Parks lurks on this site, if that tells you anything.. 

Otherwise, we've already discussed the BW so won't recap that..


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah I think I am pretty much set on the Blue Wave just got the phone call I was waiting on and will be down to drop off deposit on Friday. I may have exceeded my budget by a little but I deserve it  Mods feel free to delete this thread.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Can't comment on NauticStar, but I did own a 2002 Blue Wave before my present boat and needed parts (ie windshield). So after being quoted $200 locally for a new windshield I called Blue Wave as a last resort. Long story short they shipped me a new windshield for $108! I was very impressed with the customer service I received and if I ever bought a V-hull bay boat it would be a Blue Wave.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

reading before it's deleted.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

posting before its deleted


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

posting before it's deleted, what i can't post whore on my own thread?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

posting before you bozos get this thread deleted.. :biggrin:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Just wanted to post before this thread went away.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

post


----------



## MackyMac (May 21, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> Has anyone ran/owned both and care to give me their opinion? I'm looking at either the 24 Pure Bay Blue Wave or 2400 Tournament Nautic Star. They had a Blue Wave cut open hull at the boat show which made is easy to see the positive aspects and good sales people working the floor.
> 
> Nautic Star had no such display and I had trouble getting a sales person that knew the boat well enough to really "Sale" me on one.
> 
> ...


Nate,

Do you remember the Pro Master bay boats that Travis sold.........? Check the address for Nautic Star on their brochure, same address as the Pro Master brochure. Same quality under a different name.h:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

braid or mono?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

pm sent


I say BW. I have fished out of both boats. Pretty much the same lay out, just different features. I like the fit and finish of the BW myself. I like the service i got from both my dealer and owners of BW when i had an issue with mine in the beginning. (Trolling Motor Issue)

The Parks have been great people to deal with


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

nautic star is more for burning shorelines and kayakers

blue wave better for fishing with croaker and choking trout


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> nautic star is more for burning shorelines and kayakers
> 
> blue wave better for fishing with croaker and choking trout


If I could find a boat that does all of that well I'd put down money right this second. Gotta go just found a snake outside and i'm going to let my pitbull kill it but he's a good dog around kids


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Kenner 21 this is bubbas kenner speaking out for kenner are you madd at kenner is it old damaged or are you just wanting to be blue wave 21 .I have the vision tunnel 1902 and love it .


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Actually, he's gonna be "Blue Wave 24"


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> Kenner 21 this is bubbas kenner speaking out for kenner are you madd at kenner is it old damaged or are you just wanting to be blue wave 21 .I have the vision tunnel 1902 and love it .


Just getting on the old side 1993 and it's time for a retrofit or a new boat. Decided I wanted a new one but it's been a great boat and it'll be for sale soon for a very reasonable price.

I'll probably keep the screen name if I do get the Blue Wave my post count is too high


----------



## BackLashKing (Sep 29, 2004)

IBTL


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nate i spoke to my bud and told him you would be callling


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I wish I hadn't looked up the Pure Bay. My 2009 boat is getting really old too. I think I need the 2200 Pure Bay.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

For what it is worth - I owned a Blue Wave 22 tunnel for about 5 years. I really liked the boat but the staples in all of the cushions rusted really bad (post waranty period). I contacted Blue Wave. They explained that they had "accidentally" used zinc (as opposed to stainless) staples in a few boats. Even though the boat was out of waranty, they shipped an entire cushion set to me at no charge. I dont think that was extrordinary - just the right thing to do. I do give them credit for doing the right thing though. I certainly would buy another Blue Wave and am considering the 2400 Pure Bay in my desire to trade from a Majek to a "V" hull.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Danny O said:


> I wish I hadn't looked up the Pure Bay. My 2009 boat is getting really old too. I think I need the 2200 Pure Bay.


They've got some really good deals at the boat show right now

:cheers:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> For what it is worth - I owned a Blue Wave 22 tunnel for about 5 years. I really liked the boat but the staples in all of the cushions rusted really bad (post waranty period). I contacted Blue Wave. They explained that they had "accidentally" used zinc (as opposed to stainless) staples in a few boats. Even though the boat was out of waranty, they shipped an entire cushion set to me at no charge. I dont think that was extrordinary - just the right thing to do. I do give them credit for doing the right thing though. I certainly would buy another Blue Wave and am considering the 2400 Pure Bay in my desire to trade from a Majek to a "V" hull.


Exactly, you deal with actual people on the Blue Wave side and they will do what it takes to make it right.. and that's what I keep eluding to when you deal with a larger company like Nautic Star - Seriously doubt that would happen...

If you're considering a 2400, let me know if there's anything I can do for you.

I was virtually sold on Blue Wave when walking around the Blue Wave Owners Tournament before I even got to test ride/drive a 2400. I was only there for the test ride too!


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Just went by my local Nautic Star dealer to look at a production boat (I am a little leary about how well a boat show model represents what they are going to hook to your truck). I was somewhat underwhelmed with the fit and finnish of the 2400 he had on the lot. Nothing in particular - just generally a little rough. I am leaning Blue Wave though the Sea Fox I saw at the show is living rent free in my head. I know what it is - an "affordable" boat. That notwithstanding, the 240XT they have at the show really got my attention. Its not about price. I wouldnt buy a particular boat just because it is cheap. In fact, I have an unhealthy taste for nice things. I just really liked the Sea Fox's bow entry and flair. The layout was like most of the 24s and the fit and finnish (on the show boat) was really clean. All that said, I am afraid that it will turn out to be a "cheap" boat. Probably going to go with a Blue Wave.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

KEMPOC - Be sure to check the overall rigidity of the decks (that's a good indicator of overall build)... Wear some shoes with a hard sole and heel (like ropers/dress shoes/boots) and walk on the decks to check for give under foot as well as a solid sound. Not sure about the new Sea Foxes, but my older 195 you could hear it was not quite as solid as some others and feel it on the upper decks. In fact, that was one of the first things I noticed when I climbed on a Blue Wave - it was solid.

I, like you, have an unhealthy taste for nice things.. I want it the way I want it!


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

*nautic star*

for what it's worth Dickie Colburn ran the 22 bluewave pure bay for a couple years and just switched to Nautic star 22 a few months ago and he said the bluewave ride doesn't even come close to the nautic star's ride. Now he could get the purebay up to 64 miles an hour and was a dang good boat but it is pretty wet when u put it in serious waves. The nautic star he said is a cadillac and is dry a bone!!! Just a thought!!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

BLUE WAVE


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Any reason why its down to those 2?
I have a Sea Hunt BX24 and love it.
If you want to take a ride or check it out let me know.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Rusty Frederick said:


> for what it's worth Dickie Colburn ran the 22 bluewave pure bay for a couple years and just switched to Nautic star 22 a few months ago and he said the bluewave ride doesn't even come close to the nautic star's ride. Now he could get the purebay up to 64 miles an hour and was a dang good boat but it is pretty wet when u put it in serious waves. The nautic star he said is a cadillac and is dry a bone!!! Just a thought!!


Yeah, it's called sponsors... He's sponsored by Tx Marine in Beaumont and my goodness you wouldn't believe it, they sell Nautic Star! 

Of course he's gonna pitch the best pitch for his current sponsor


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

What about the Skeeter Bay series?


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> Yeah, it's called sponsors... He's sponsored by Tx Marine in Beaumont and my goodness you wouldn't believe it, they sell Nautic Star!
> 
> Of course he's gonna pitch the best pitch for his current sponsor


Just like your partial to bluewaves because you just spent 50k on one and can't imagine make the wronge choice, he's a good friend he wasn't pitching a sale he was saying in all honesty. But if I upset you man that wasn't the intention!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Law said:


> Any reason why its down to those 2?
> I have a Sea Hunt BX24 and love it.
> If you want to take a ride or check it out let me know.


Sea Hunt didn't seem to want to get below 45k at the boat show and could have used a few good sales people to help push their product.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Nautic Star should ride "smoother" than a Blue Wave - it is a much heavier boat. As such the Blue wave should be faster. This is not to pick one boat of another - just physics boys, just physics.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Nautic Star shows to be 300 pounds heavier per company specs


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> Sea Hunt didn't seem to want to get below 45k at the boat show and could have used a few good sales people to help push their product.


Did you speak with Jan at Rinker's? He did me right.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

There is a 2005 nautic star 19 ft with a 2005 yamaha 150 2 cycle, mcclain alum trailer, gps/sounder, cmc jackplate, trolling motor, 8 ft power pole, pergo switches that is a new listing on craigs list. He is asking 19k. If everything listed is up to snuff could be a hell of a deal.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Rusty Frederick said:


> Just like your partial to bluewaves because you just spent 50k on one and can't imagine make the wronge choice, he's a good friend he wasn't pitching a sale he was saying in all honesty. But if I upset you man that wasn't the intention!!


Rusty, you assume a lot... I am not upset, not partial and didn't make the wrong choice - I made the right choice for my needs.. In fact, if the NS had a larger front console that could seat 2 legitimately and a slightly shallower draft, it might have actually won out. The NS2400 and BW 2400 Pure Bay are pretty closely matched.

However when a guide is sponsored, what? Do you think they are going to bad mouth the hand that feeds them?? Get real... Understand he's your friend, I have guide friends too.... Thinking a guide wouldn't be sponsored very long if they didn't back their sponsors and vice-versa. It's all in the game...


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello guys had a few minutes to post. They are both great boats our company sells both. I have been in both and sold both. Makes no difference to me what the customer buys but if it were my money I would buy the Blue Wave hands down. Sea Hunt and Sea Fox are not even in the same category when it comes to build quality,warranty,company and draft. Not an opinion just straight facts.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Well said...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

ST.SIMONS said:


> Hello guys had a few minutes to post. They are both great boats our company sells both. I have been in both and sold both. Makes no difference to me what the customer buys but if it were my money I would buy the Blue Wave hands down. Sea Hunt and Sea Fox are not even in the same category when it comes to build quality,warranty,company and draft. Not an opinion just straight facts.


Do you feel the Blue Wave will hang with a Nautic Star when running offshore/nearsshore even though it weighs less than the Nautic Star? The foam floatation of the Blue Wave is definetly a plus there.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Kenner21 said:


> Do you feel the Blue Wave will hang with a Nautic Star when running offshore/nearsshore even though it weighs less than the Nautic Star? The foam floatation of the Blue Wave is definetly a plus there.


I have had both offshore and the Blue Wave is the superior boat. The hull design has more to do with the ride than the weight. A person will be hard pressed to find a better ride in this segment no matter what the name and price. They hit it on the mark with the pure bays.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Blue wave will be my next bay boat and the 24 pure bay. I thought about getting an older 244 magnum as there are a few for sale but the finish on the pure bay is to much to over come. Another thing about the Blue wave versus the other is they carry the beam from the midship to the stern. Most boats taper inwards from midship to stern. The reason this is important to me is if you every fish deeper bays and rough water like in Corpus area you get a lot less rock and rolling. 

I am not pushing to buy a boat from anyone and I do not know St Simmons although I PM him once about pure bay, I think he is going to sell a 24 pure bay with a 250 Pro XS in the low 40's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I have F250's on my offshore boat and I wouid not trade them for a two stroke to save my life but on the inshore boat it makes it a few hundered pounds lighter so better to get shallow and did I mention low 40'S

Joe


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

yes sir


----------



## 22nautictourney (Oct 14, 2010)

Both nice boats!
Probably can't go wrong with either one.

I recently purchased 22-nautic star with 225 Vamax HO, very happy!

good luck!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Congrats 22...I put my deposit down today, I should have a 24 Pure Bay in roughly 8 weeks.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Kenner, 

Get some pics of that new rig man... What color scheme,motor,electronis did you go with??? 

Congrats man


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks Chris, I'll have some build pics along the way. Electronics will be done after the fact but I'm thinking lowrance HDS 7 or 8 right now. Went with the dark blue reverse color on the hull with a 250 Suzuki hanging off the back.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

i gotta see.... love the blue

HDS 7 is nice

or the 10


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Didn't see this thread until after I posted on the other - get the HDS-10!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> Didn't see this thread until after I posted on the other - get the HDS-10!


I'd love to get the HDS 10 but holy crud they aren't giving them away. I'll have to play it by ear and see how much OT I can suck up in the next two months  The HDS8 seems like a great unit with a decent price but I know bigger is better.

This has been a really fun process, from talking to fellow 2coolers who were great. I really appreciate everyones input especially Chris and Chris. Then going to the boat show knowing I planned on getting a new boat was something I never had expierenced before. To finally putting a down payment with a fellow 2Cooler St. SIMON Brad Northcutt at Ron Hoover Marine.

I really liked Brad's positive selling approach so many other dealers went straight to negative selling and stayed there. Brad knows his product and it showed. I did my homework and priced several dealerships in different markets and no one could match his price,some didn't even believe me. Ron Hoover being right down the road is just another perk on top of a great deal. So thanks again everyone I'm really excited about getting the first build pics and will post them as soon as I get them. :cheers::biggrin::texasflag

Nate

Congrats on your 1000 post Chris!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

You bet, glad to have helped... Can't wait to see how the build goes and how you like it after delivery!


----------



## boats-r-me (Nov 14, 2008)

Try to make that OT if you can, the HDS-10 tricks them all, its a couple more dollars a month if you put it on a payment plan. hehehe.........


----------



## 22nautictourney (Oct 14, 2010)

I put the HDS8 on ny NS using a ram swivel mount, it is huge, like a small tv. I could not imagine anything bigger!

Congrats!


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone for coming to the show and checking out the boats we had on display. I am going to be getting some special boats in soon pre-rigged and ready to fish with all the trimmings. :texasflag


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks again Brad, give me a call when we get an aprox build date. In the mean time I'll be at work  

:cheers:


----------

